# Disposable BBQ's in France



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

We are heading to France for 3 months at the beginning of May and wondered if anyone knows if/where we can buy disposable BBQ's over there, i.e. the kind that you can get in B&Q, etc.? We've never noticed them when we have been to France before but then the longest we have been is two weeks and we have usually taken them with us.

TIA
Ralph


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

The most reliable store I found for stocking them was "GIFI".

I don't know how widespread they are though.

We did pick some up on Intermarche once as well i think.

I didn't rate them as high as the uk ones, they also came with a bottle of water for putting them out afterwards.

Ben


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

IMHO you are probably wasting your time, many campsites and aires and car parks and whole regions blanket ban charcoal bbq.

We too prefer a charcoal BBQ but have had to buy a small portable gas one to use in France, my advice check on ebay.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We've used them many times in France with no probs. Not sure where you can buy them in France but have been reliably informed that they are currently on sale in Poundland (UK) for....a pound!

Oops- just been reminded that Aldi will probably have them.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Lidel had the small bbq for £1.20 each last summer,still got some in the MH.


Les


----------

